# Texting Driver



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought this form of ignorance was found only in the US.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/16/texting-driver-hits-bicyclist-i-dont-care_n_5158966.html


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nope, happens in England as well. Called distracted driving, stiff fine and suspension of license. Something they seriously need to enforce here.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Part of the sentence should have been an agreement to have her tubes tied.

As it now stands she is capable of reproducing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Know exactly what you mean Tim, bad enough to text and drive as that is a disaster waiting to happen....but her self centered perspective needs eliminated from the general gene pool. I was sure this girl was from the US.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Unfortunatly this girl and the type of guy she is attracted to are both probably very fertile insuring offspring she will corrupt.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

A small fine and loosing her licences for a short time. WOW. What does she have to do, kill someone next time. It would be different if at least she felt sorry for what she did. But the person she hit will have pain and trouble for the rest of their life.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can't even take a leisurely 30 minute drive just to see what others might have going on in their fields around here without seeing one or more driving and screwing with their phone anymore. You can usually tell the ones texting because they're holding the phone at the top of their steering wheel.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

It is sad how little people in general don't pay attention to the landscape they travel through. I love viewing the different landscape and such when traveling


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just doesn't have to be responsible for anything--you, others, herself, her health--big brother will take care of her -- "Don't worry, Honey, Uncle (Sam) will take care of you".

Outta be a law. Oh, wait! There is! Nature's survival of the fittest.

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I love viewing the different landscape and such when traveling


So do I. Which makes me about the same road hazard as a texting driver.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Took some feeders to the sale barn (30miles one way) Made me realize how much i like my farm compared to what other operations look like


----------

